# installing new Shimano 105 pedals



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

Shimano 105 PD-5700-C: Are these hand tighten only? There is nowhere for my pedal wrench to grab onto. I'm very confused.


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

Ahh, it's an 8mm allen on the backside. Clever.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

tvJefe said:


> Shimano 105 PD-5700-C: Are these hand tighten only? There is nowhere for my pedal wrench to grab onto. I'm very confused.


http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t.../SI-42T0B-003-ENG_t_v1_m56577569830745520.pdf


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

tvJefe said:


> Ahh, it's an 8mm allen on the backside. Clever.


Glad you figured it out. Some pedals have both options.


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

Love your avatar. My wife is a video editor on "Ancient Aliens".


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

tvJefe said:


> Love your avatar. My wife is a video editor on "Ancient Aliens".


hahaha nice! I have a love/hate relationship with that show... hate, because my dad actually takes it seriously and argues with me about it. It's good fun if taken with a huge grain of salt, video editor sounds like an awesome job for a show like that! Thanks!


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

I put ultegra pedals on my bike and it took me a few minutes to snap to the allen wrench thing too...I had only changed out spd pedals before and did not read any literature, just took the pedals and wrench to the bike thinking I knew what I was doing and said "what the heck?".


----------

